# Rocky Ersatzteile



## TeamKlokke (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wollt mir für mein Rocky ein paar Einzelteile, die mal erneuert werden sollten, kaufen, aber bei bike-action sind mir die zu teuer. Gibt es sonst noch eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## schlappmacher (14. Juni 2007)

Tag,

versuch's mal hier bei Radsport Kimmerle

Bitteschööön,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

